# 

## adiz1

Czy mogę "awaryjnie" zastąpić klej do siatki, klejem do styropianu? Powierzchnia niewielka, a został mi się tylko ten do styropianu. Chciałem "zazbroić" siatką i klejem powierzchnię komina systemowego, a następnie  klasycznie go otynkować tynkiem cienkowarstwowym (tak jak w przypadku elewacji ocieplonej styropianem). Może kombinuję, ale nie chcę kupować 25 kg worka, z czego użyję 2-3 kg a resztę wyrzucę do kosza.
 :Wink2:

----------


## mario1976

> Czy mogę "awaryjnie" zastąpić klej do siatki, klejem do styropianu? Powierzchnia niewielka, a został mi się tylko ten do styropianu. Chciałem "zazbroić" siatką i klejem powierzchnię komina systemowego, a następnie  klasycznie go otynkować tynkiem cienkowarstwowym (tak jak w przypadku elewacji ocieplonej styropianem). Może kombinuję, ale nie chcę kupować 25 kg worka, z czego użyję 2-3 kg a resztę wyrzucę do kosza.


Nie wiem czy można (tak sobie kombinuje, że z jakiegoś powodu klej tylko do klejenia płyt jest tańszy) ale taki worek kleju do styropianu + zatapiania siatki kosztuje 17 pln (np Izolbet). Ja bym nie rzeźbił aby zaoszczędzić niecałe 20 zł.

----------


## adiz1

> Nie wiem czy można (tak sobie kombinuje, że z jakiegoś powodu klej tylko do klejenia płyt jest tańszy) ale taki worek kleju do styropianu + zatapiania siatki kosztuje 17 pln (np Izolbet). Ja bym nie rzeźbił aby zaoszczędzić niecałe 20 zł.


Ceną się nie sugerowałem, nie pamiętałem ile kosztuje taki klej.
Bardziej żal mi tych resztek. Mam już pół garażu zawalone pozaczynanymi workami różnych zapraw, gładzi itp. i nie mam co z tym zrobić.

----------


## Robak

Bardziej żal mi tych resztek. Mam już pół garażu zawalone pozaczynanymi workami różnych zapraw, gładzi itp. i nie mam co z tym zrobić.

Ty już tego nie wykorzystasz, inni też nie - wyrzuć

a do klejenia styropianu czy siatki są rózne kleje, jak coś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego

kup taki jak trzeba - do siatki

----------


## labas1

> Czy mogę "awaryjnie" zastąpić klej do siatki, klejem do styropianu? Powierzchnia niewielka, a został mi się tylko ten do styropianu. Chciałem "zazbroić" siatką i klejem powierzchnię komina systemowego, a następnie  klasycznie go otynkować tynkiem cienkowarstwowym (tak jak w przypadku elewacji ocieplonej styropianem). Może kombinuję, ale nie chcę kupować 25 kg worka, z czego użyję 2-3 kg a resztę wyrzucę do kosza.


Użyj tego kleju , nic się nie stanie .
Jak systemy ociepleń ,,wchodziły" do Polski , nie było mowy o dwóch klejach .

----------


## bladyy78

Zgadza się kiedyś był tylko jeden klej i do siatki i do styropianu i nic się z budynkami tak ocieplonymi nie dzieje, teraz jak zwykle producenci żeby zarobić wprowadzono dwa jeden do styropianu, drugi do siatki. W tamtym roku pomagałem w ocieplaniu budynku znajomemu. Ten znajomy kiedyś miał sklep i firmę która zajmowała się docepleniami i do ocieplenia swojego domu również używał jednego kleju choć sprzedawca próbował mu wcisnąć dwa.

----------


## coulignon

Krótka "gieneza" skąd się wzięły dwa kleje. Musiało byc tanio. Nasz klient, nasz Pan.
W tych klejach do styropinau jest mniej dość istotnego składnika jakim jest proszek redyspergowalny. Przekładając to ludzki: klej jest słabszy. Bo po co ma byc mocy jak i tak płyta dostanie dwa kołki. 
Tak więc różnica jest i dość znaczna. 
W zasadzie tragedii nie będzie jeśli uzyjesz kleju na tak małej powierzchni. Zagruntuj potem solidnie jakąś końcówką gruntu który znajdziesz w resztkach w garażu.   :big grin:

----------


## Trociu

> Krótka "gieneza" skąd się wzięły dwa kleje. Musiało byc tanio. Nasz klient, nasz Pan.
> W tych klejach do styropinau jest mniej dość istotnego składnika jakim jest proszek redyspergowalny. Przekładając to ludzki: klej jest słabszy. Bo po co ma byc mocy jak i tak płyta dostanie dwa kołki. 
> Tak więc różnica jest i dość znaczna.


Czyli klej do siatki jest mocniejszy od kleju do styropianu? Tak więc bez większych problemów można użyć kleju do siatki w celu przyklejenia styropianu do ścian. Ale już z klejeniem siatki do styropianu z wykorzystaniem kleju do ścian może być gorzej
Dobrze rozumuję Twoją wypowiedź?

----------


## carringtontomas

> Napisał adiz1
> 
> Czy mogę "awaryjnie" zastąpić klej do siatki, klejem do styropianu? Powierzchnia niewielka, a został mi się tylko ten do styropianu. Chciałem "zazbroić" siatką i klejem powierzchnię komina systemowego, a następnie  klasycznie go otynkować tynkiem cienkowarstwowym (tak jak w przypadku elewacji ocieplonej styropianem). Może kombinuję, ale nie chcę kupować 25 kg worka, z czego użyję 2-3 kg a resztę wyrzucę do kosza.
> 
> 
> 
> Użyj tego kleju , nic się nie stanie .
> Jak systemy ociepleń ,,wchodziły" do Polski , nie było mowy o dwóch klejach .


Teraz są 3 rodzaje kleju:
- do styropianu
- do siatki
- do siatki i styropianu

Proponuję używać zgodnie z przeznaczeniem.

----------


## Aedifico

> Zgadza się kiedyś był tylko jeden klej i do siatki i do styropianu i nic się z budynkami tak ocieplonymi nie dzieje, teraz jak zwykle producenci żeby zarobić wprowadzono dwa jeden do styropianu, drugi do siatki. W tamtym roku pomagałem w ocieplaniu budynku znajomemu. Ten znajomy kiedyś miał sklep i firmę która zajmowała się docepleniami i do ocieplenia swojego domu również używał jednego kleju choć sprzedawca próbował mu wcisnąć dwa.


Polecam sobie obejrzeć parametry produktów dobrych firm - np. STO i sprawdzić różnice pomiędzy klejem do styropianu a klejem do siatku. Firmy garażowe nie mają różnic.

----------


## coulignon

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> Krótka "gieneza" skąd się wzięły dwa kleje. Musiało byc tanio. Nasz klient, nasz Pan.
> W tych klejach do styropinau jest mniej dość istotnego składnika jakim jest proszek redyspergowalny. Przekładając to ludzki: klej jest słabszy. Bo po co ma byc mocy jak i tak płyta dostanie dwa kołki. 
> Tak więc różnica jest i dość znaczna. 
> 
> 
> Czyli klej do siatki jest mocniejszy od kleju do styropianu? Tak więc bez większych problemów można użyć kleju do siatki w celu przyklejenia styropianu do ścian. Ale już z klejeniem siatki do styropianu z wykorzystaniem kleju do ścian może być gorzej
> Dobrze rozumuję Twoją wypowiedź?


Bardzo dobrze!

----------


## basiekg

A czy ktos moglby mi polecic dobry klej i do styropianu i do siatki?? tzn taki co to nim mozna i to i to przykleic producentow jest od groma i nie wiem ktory lepszy ...

----------


## Whitemag

U mnie kleją styropian i siatkę jednym klejem Caparol Capatect 190 (chyba tak się nazywa...), mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. 
Generalnie idea użycia kleju do siatki celem przytwierdzania styropianu pojawiła się, kiedy zasugerowano mi, iż tzw styropianu grafitowego nie powinno się kleić standardowym klejem... generalnie wniosek jest taki, że klej do styropianu i ten do siatki różnią się przede wszystkim zawartością kleju w kleju  :wink:

----------


## coulignon

> A czy ktos moglby mi polecic dobry klej i do styropianu i do siatki?? tzn taki co to nim mozna i to i to przykleic producentow jest od groma i nie wiem ktory lepszy ...


Dryvit 
Dominat (raczej będzie problem logistyczny do Bochni)
Sto
Majsterpol.

Reszty nie znam. Mogą też być dobre. Ale nie "muszom".   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

> U mnie kleją styropian i siatkę jednym klejem Caparol Capatect 190 (chyba tak się nazywa...), mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. 
> Generalnie idea użycia kleju do siatki celem przytwierdzania styropianu pojawiła się, kiedy *zasugerowano mi, iż tzw styropianu grafitowego nie powinno się kleić standardowym klejem...* generalnie wniosek jest taki, że klej do styropianu i ten do siatki różnią się przede wszystkim zawartością kleju w kleju


a niby dlaczego? ktoś mógłby wyjaśnic różnicę?

----------


## Rezi

kulki grafitowe wypadną z elewacji

----------


## edde

:Lol:  
to przy termoorganice białej w czarne kropki chyba  :wink: 
a co z moim swissporem całym grafitowym? pewnie skulkuje się cały i spod elewacji na glebę wysypie   :Lol:

----------


## Whitemag

Śmiejcie się smiejcie   :Wink2:  
Może jest kryzys i wciskają człowiekowi ciemnotę, jednak w kilku miejscach, które uczestniczyły w negocjacjach - wszędzie sugerowano, iż styropian grafitowy jest bardziej śliski i wymaga minimum kleju do siatki... jeśli mnie wprowadzono w błąd - trudno, dodatkowy koszt niewielki, jednak spokój ważniejszy.   :Roll:

----------


## basiekg

> Napisał basiekg
> 
> A czy ktos moglby mi polecic dobry klej i do styropianu i do siatki?? tzn taki co to nim mozna i to i to przykleic producentow jest od groma i nie wiem ktory lepszy ...
> 
> 
> Dryvit 
> Dominat (raczej będzie problem logistyczny do Bochni)
> Sto
> Majsterpol.
> ...


z wymienionych tutaj tylko w majsterpolu znalazlam kleje przeznaczone do obu celow - moze zle szukalam ktore ze sto lub dryvit nadaja sie do tego i tego? 
ja znalazlam jeszcze izolbet i ceresit CT85 czy ktos stosowal ktorys z powyzszych klejow? jak sie sprawowaly?

----------


## koniucorso

Firma w której pracowałem ociepliła kilka budynków, a do wszystkiego stosowała izolbet. Ważne by nie robić zbyt gęstego,bo kiepsko się lepi do podłoża i siatkę ciężko wtopić później.

----------


## kasloj

W większości przypadków klej do siatki niewiele różni się od kleju do styropianu. Kwestia innej ilości wody. Czasem kleje do siatki mają dodatki wzmacniające.
Proponuję Prefixy. Mają przyzwoitą cenę.

----------

